# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Any working aimbots right now?

## TheurGist

Misinformation.

----------


## KampfMuffin

Misinformation.

----------


## TheurGist

incredibly disappointing that they don't answer.. its already been like 4 days since i submitted the application and did another one yesterday and pmed etc havent heard back from dva or anyone. like im trying to give you my money why am i being ignored

----------


## SSDICKLE

I heard Fitta has a pixel bot that still works

----------


## Centex

Is that only on a Windows 7 platform?

----------


## reah

there is no "public" aimbot for sure. And regarding private, i have no idea.

----------


## pilipino93

Apparently cfbot has a test version up too but it's also win7 plat only

----------


## centsear

And I'm desperate for one that works.

----------


## pilipino93

rumor has it cf is making good progress on their end, I'm not sure about the others though ;o

----------


## mungopott

Will be buying if you know any.

----------


## MrRawrr

Yeah im using the one fitta has, works flawlessly on windows 10.

----------


## kank123

> Yeah im using the one fitta has, works flawlessly on windows 10.


And which one may that be? 
^^

----------


## ChrisIsMe

> And which one may that be? 
> ^^


Probably OWSombra, your best bet is to try and get a memory aimbot but good luck, they don't exist :thinking:

----------

